# found ammunition



## George55057 (Oct 22, 2010)

found about 80 shells in a storage locker that was un claimed. I am a duck hunter not a rifle guy. Bullet looks larger then 30.06. It has 53.5 and .67/. stamped on the bottom of the bullet. Is this enough to identify bullet?

thanks for you time. Geoffrey


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There are many wild cat rounds made off of 30-06 and 8mm Mauser ammo. A good pick would really be needed. You can also give us dimensions of the ammo and that could help in determining what it is.

When Arnold says the line "I'll be back" in the first Terminator movie it is implied that is he going to ask Chuck Norris for help.


----------

